# Toiletting and Walking issue



## ace229 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey,

I just found this forum and extremely excited to be part of this community. 

I will do my best to describe the situation. We've had Quincy (I like to call him magoo) for 5 years now and bought him from a store (when he was a few months to maybe a year old), which I believe has attributed to many of these problems. 

Despite working with trainers and trying various methodologies, nothing has worked. He will only go pee outside (no matter how long we're outside for - even two hours) but the minute he gets in he will poo and pee on the carpet and sometimes the pads. If we cover the floor in pads, he will find a spot that's not covered. We are aware of territory marking but still, would like to get him to make outside.

In addition, he also hates walking outside our townhouse complex and will literally park his keister and refuse to go. We've tried many things but I'm still confused. I've even taken run around the complex with him and the moment i hit a certain point - he will stop in his tracks and "sit" his ground.

Any advice would be more than appreciated.

Thanks!

J

P.s. He also has diabetes and a pancreas problem, however, this was discovered recently.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
If your dog was almost a year before you bought him and he was kept in a pet store then he will have learnt that where he lives is where he toilets. He wouldn't have gone through any of the usual toilet training and now the behaviour is firmly lodged in his head. Poor thing.
It will be possible to retrain him but you will have to go right back to the beginning and treat him like a new puppy, with taking him out every half hour and rewarding every toilet behaviour he manages outside.
I obviously do not know what flooring you have in your apartment but I would consider a very deep clean regarding the floors, as the years of him using the floor as a toilet will (no matter ho well you clean up) smelling to him, like a toileting area, and it will encourage him to keep on using it for that purpose.
Retraining an older dog will take a lot longer and you may feel like you are getting no where but if you stick with it and are consistant, it will work.
Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## ace229 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Karen,

Thanks for the quick reply! I will definitely start taking him out for more walks and get him use to it. The process can be extremely frustrating. Is there any specific way you'd suggest rewarding good toiletting behaviour when he goes out for a walk? Also, what if he does it inside? I try to catch him in the act and say 'no' in a firm voice and try and move him, but it never works. The carpets were cleaned many times and we are hoping to get hardwood.

I'm also curious as to your thoughts on why he refuses to walk more than a certain distance in our complex? He is a fairly energetic dog so it always baffles me - he is definitely not tired .

Thanks again.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Start using a toilet command. when her pees or poos say a word and praze him. i use the word pee pee but u can use anything you like. 
you just need to start treating him like a new puppy. once u think he assosiates the word with going to the toilet. start using the command when you want him to go. then when he does make a big fuss. even start it in the house. if you know it about time for him to need a pee pop a lead on him take hom to a pad and give the command.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ace229 said:


> Hey Karen,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! I will definitely start taking him out for more walks and get him use to it. The process can be extremely frustrating. Is there any specific way you'd suggest rewarding good toiletting behaviour when he goes out for a walk? Also, what if he does it inside? I try to catch him in the act and say 'no' in a firm voice and try and move him, but it never works. The carpets were cleaned many times and we are hoping to get hardwood.
> 
> ...


Hi, just wondering, do you always take the same route with him? Have you tried may be going the oppposite way around, just to help break what may just be a habit. His life for the first year was very constrained so he is probably feeling insecure once his world starts to get bigger than he is comfortable with. Hence the sitting and not budging.
You could try a real high value treat and use this to gain control over this particular area. If he stops offer the smell of the treat to distract him and hopefully get him moving forward, lead his him along with the treat, not a tight leash, hopefully his sense of smell and the yumminess in your hand will get him past a point, then give the treat and carry on with your walk. Its hard to give help when you can't actually see the dog but its worth a try.
Others may have better advice for you as I am no professional in dog training


----------



## ace229 (Feb 29, 2012)

hmm.. I will try this for the next few months and keep you guys updated! Thanks Karen, and Kendal!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Is he nervous outside or does he just decide not to go any further? Im wondering if he is nervous outside that it is helping to stop him pooing. If that is the issue it needs adressed first and his confidence built up. Ensure nervous behaviour is not rewarded with petting or comforting. Ignore nervous behaviour and reward anything that is not nervous with lots of praise, treats and encouragement. 

If Im on the wrong track with that then I would have him looked at by a vet in case there is a physical reason for him not walking further and if he checks out ok then get a trainer to work on the walking with you.

Toilet training wise I would pick a time you have a week off and during that period the dog would be attached to you constantly with a lead onto a belt (umbilical lead). I would take him outside every 30 mins until he does eventually go, because he is attached to you you will be aware of him getting into position so can distract him and get him out when he is ready to go. If he is not attached he will just get on with it and you will be too late. Im sure once he has eventually gone a couple of times and you have really rewarded him for doing it he will soon get the message. Once he has pooed outside you can let him of the umbilical for a short period. You want him to totally get the message that outside is where it all goes. All paper should be removed from the house and he should no longer have the option to go there clean everything he has gone on with a mixture of biological washing powder disolved in water. Later you could possibly use a crate but I would be wary of using one initially as I think he would prob just poo his bed.

Hope this helps

Hard work for a few days where you need to give him 100% of your attention to prevent him going in the wrong place but the effort will be well worth it.


----------



## ace229 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Soo,

Sorry for my late reply, I didn't see it. NO, you are definitely on the right track. I think that is a major issue with him. He seems to also have some separation anxiety to my step-dad and mother so it's increasingly difficult for me to take him places. But I will apply the suggestions. I have also been petting him when he seems to be nervous outside, which I now see, makes no sense. 

Thanks everyone.
Regards,

Jason


----------

